# Gewicht > Laxeermiddelen >  Laxeerthee

## -Rosa

Heey allemaal,  :Smile:  
Ik heb net laxeerthee gedronken, net 3 kwartier geleden en ik wacht wel op het effect.
Val je er eigenlijk wel van af?  :Confused:  

groetjes!

----------


## Justify

Je kan beter je eetpatroon aanpassen. En je lijkt me sowieso jong, dus dan moet je helemaal oppassen met te extreem afvallen. Je groeit nog, dus stel dat je een buikje hebt, dat kan nog bijtrekken omdat je langer wordt. 
Straks blijf je klein(ik ben zelf klein) en elke kilogram dat je aankomt, zie je meteen terwijl als je wat langer bent, meer kan hebben. Dus meid, wacht even met afvallen, concentreer je meer op gezond groeien. Dan kan je misschien nog langer worden en lijk je automatisch ook wat dunner. 

(misschien een beetje raar in de ogen van Anti-ana's/mensen die zich er niet mee bezig houden)

----------


## WendyK

in laxeerthee zitten zware metalen verwerkt om je darmen te prikkelen. Je vergiftigt je eigen lichaam dus.

----------

